# Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?



## Ablas24 (5. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag liebe Anglergemeinde,
ich (22) und mein Vater wollen nächste Woche (recht spontan) man wieder an die Ostsee zum Dorsch-Angeln fahren. Das ist ein recht seltenes Vergnügen, da wir aus dem westlichen NRW kommen. Wir wollen donnerstags losfahren und dann am Freitag und Samstag zwei Touren mitmachen, bevor wir am Sonntag wieder nach Hause fahren.
Wir waren inzwischen schon das ein oder andere mal im Zuge von Familienurlauben an der Ostsee, das ist aber teilweise ziemlich lange her... Ich weiß also gar nicht, ob die ganzen Kutter überhaupt noch existieren... Ich bin früher (im zarten Alter von 7 Jahren) auf der Antje D das ein oder andere mal mitgefahren...  (damals noch für 12 Mark^^), auch das andere rote Schiff aus Maasholm habe ich mal zum Fischfang benutzt (Namen habe ich vergessen). Ich war aber auch auf Rügen, Fehmann und in den letzten Jahren dann immer in Laboe. Aber da gab es glaube ich auch Änderungen...

Das Problem ist jedenfalls dieses, dass ich als Auswertiger gute Tipps von euch haben möchte. 
Welche Kutter könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Die Richtung Rügen fällt dabei raus, da es einfach zu weit ist. Aber es gibt ja an der restlichen Ostsee den ein oder anderen Kutter. Wir suchen dabei einen Kutter, auf dem das Publikum hauptsächlich wegen des Angelns da ist (es gibt ja leider auch Schiffe auf dem mehr getrunken als geangelt wird...). Und das wichtigste ist natürlich, dass ihr auf den jeweiligen Schiffen schonmal was gefangen habt. Bei unsern letzten Ausfahrten hatten wir leider immer das Pech eher schlechte Fangtage zu erwischen (so hart ist das Anglerleben nunmal manchmal...).

Ich fänd es super, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet! Dann könnte es doch ein gelungenes Vater-Sohn-Wochenende werden! 

Vielen Dank euch allen schonmal für die Mühe diesen Text gelesen zu haben und noch mehr denen, die sich die Mühe geben zu antworten. 
Petri euch allen!  

Liebe Grüße,

Ablas24


----------



## Skizzza (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

MS Blauort in Laboe ist immer ne gute Sache, Egbert ist momentan wohl einfach der beste Kapitän


----------



## Franky D (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

MS Einigkeit seit jahren fahre ich nur mit diesem schiff sind über pfingsten mit ein paar kumpels auch wieder oben


----------



## flaps_full (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Die Frage ist eher wo man am Himmelfahrtswochende jetzt noch einen Platz bekommt. Ohne Reservierung bleibt wohl nicht viel Auswahl...


----------



## Andidi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Von Heiligenhafen sind wir öfter mal mit der MS Hai 4 raus, war immer ganz gut, auch vom Fangergebnis her. Allerdings waren wir auch schon ein paar Jährchen nicht mehr dort


----------



## Ablas24 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Danke erstmal an euch alle!  
Ich habe Glück gehabt und es war noch etwas auf der Blauort frei... 
Jetzt planen wir natürlich alles weitere. 
Wie schaut es denn derzeit mit der Anglerei  aus? Wird derzeit eher auf Pilker, Gummifisch oder Wattwurm gefangen? 
Das letzte mal waren wir doch recht überrascht, als es nur mit den Würmern ging... Das war so ungewohnt im Gegensatz zu früher... Ihr kommt doch häufiger damit in Berührung. Tipps um mal wieder ein erfreuliches Fangergebnis zu erzielen?  

Viele Grüße


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*



Ablas24 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal an euch alle!
> Ich habe Glück gehabt und es war noch etwas auf der Blauort frei...
> Jetzt planen wir natürlich alles weitere.
> Wie schaut es denn derzeit mit der Anglerei  aus? Wird derzeit eher auf Pilker, Gummifisch oder Wattwurm gefangen?
> ...


Mit der Blauort habt schon mal die richtige Wahl getroffen! Zu den Ködern kann man einfach keine vernünftige Antwort geben.  Gestern lief der pinke Spitzkopfpilker am besten.  Heute der GuFi in rot und morgen könnte es der weisse Beifänger sein...da hilft nur selber testen und nen offenes Auge haben auf was die Mitangler so fangen.
Da ihr aus NRW kommt,  vergesst nicht Euch die S-H Fischereimarke zu kaufen (10 € pro jahr und Personen). Solltet ihr eigentlich recht problemlos in den Kieler Angelläden und vielleicht sogar im Angelkiosk am Hafen von Laboe bekommen.  Vergesst Eure Bundesfischereischeine nicht! ! Sonst bekommt ihr die Marken nämlich nicht! !


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Mit der Blauort habt schon mal die richtige Wahl getroffen! Zu den Ködern kann man einfach keine vernünftige Antwort geben. Gestern lief der pinke Spitzkopfpilker am besten. Heute der GuFi in rot und morgen könnte es der weisse Beifänger sein...da hilft nur selber testen und nen offenes Auge haben auf was die Mitangler so fangen.
> *Da ihr aus NRW kommt, vergesst nicht Euch die S-H Fischereimarke zu kaufen (10 € pro jahr und Personen). Solltet ihr eigentlich recht problemlos in den Kieler Angelläden und vielleicht sogar im Angelkiosk am Hafen von Laboe bekommen. Vergesst Eure Bundesfischereischeine nicht! ! Sonst bekommt ihr die Marken nämlich nicht! !*





Gute Anmerkung.#6
Ich wäre da nach langer Abwesenheit voll gestrandet.


----------



## Ablas24 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Oh gut, dass du es anmerkst!!
Wann wurde das denn eiungeführt?
Das könnte zum Problem werden... Seit Jahr und Tag war es immer so, dass der Schein meines Vaters für unsere Angeltrips gereicht hat... Es ist nicht so, dass ich das alles nicht könnte und wüsste, aber da ich es nie gebraucht habe brauchte ich nie einen Fischereischein...
Heißt das, dass es ohne nicht möglich ist auf dem Kutter mitzufahren? Das wäre bescheiden...


----------



## Ablas24 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Ich lese gerade, dass es eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt für Urlauber.. Kostet dann 20 Euro für die jeweilige Person (in dem Falle mich^^)


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*



Ablas24 schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade, dass es eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt für Urlauber.. Kostet dann 20 Euro für die jeweilige Person (in dem Falle mich^^)


Wenn Du keinen Bundesfischereischein hast, kommst Du um den Touristenangelschein von S-H nicht herum wenn Du "mit gutem Gewissen" die Rute schwingen möchtest.
Was ich jetzt gerade nicht genau weiß ist, ob in den 20€ für den Tourischein schon die eigentliche Abgabe von 10€ beinhaltet ist, oder ob die noch on Top kommt#c|kopfkrat.


----------



## Ablas24 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Nein, es sind 10 euro für den Urlauberschein und dazu die 10 Euro für die Erlaubnis selber.


----------



## Franky D (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

richtig 20€ ist sozusagen das rund um sorglos paket ;-) aber den schein musst du vorher beantragen da würde ich mioch schleunigst drum kümmern nicht das ihr dann ohne da steht


----------



## micvo (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Hallo
Wie sieht es mit einem Kutter rund um Zingst aus?
Da will ich nämlich im Sommer hin und wie ist es mit dem Schein in Meck Pom für Küste und Bodden aus?
MfG
Michael


----------



## Franky D (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

in meck pom brauchst du den richtigen angelschein plus den küstenschein für meck pomm kenne mich aber dort nicht so gut aus


----------



## Ablas24 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

So alles erledigt...Die Frau im Rathaus (ja man muss es leider beim Rathaus beantragen...) war so freundlich mir den Schein gegen Zuschicken meines eingescannten Ausweises auszustellen und beim Touristenbüro zu hinterlegen. Anders hätte es nicht geklappt! Eine sehr freundliche Geste wie ich finde!  

Ja und jetzt nochmal letzte Tipps? Womit kann ich morgen nur mal wieder erfolgreich fischen? Musste heute leider sehen, dass auf der Forelle im Hafen von Laboe filitiert wurde. Das ist ja nicht schlimm, aber was da filitiert wurde... Zwei Dorsche, die deutlich unter 30! waren und ein Platten, dessen Größe an die einer Untertasse heranreichte...Muss nicht sein sowas!

Die Preise haben mich dann auch noch etwas überrascht. An der Langeland kostet es 45 inzwischen... Also wird die Blauort wohl das selbe nehmen? (weiß da einer mehr?). Meine letzte Information war 30-35..- Naja... 
Hoffen wir mal auf einen guten Tag morgen!


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Hallo
auf der Blauort kostet der Tag 41 € dafür ist die Fahrzeit verlängert ( 7.30 - 17.30) worden.#6
Montag und Dienstag hatten wir die meisten Fische auf Pilker um die 50g Beifänger und Watti brachten nur kleine Dorsche. Ich hatte am Montag 12 Dorsche  über 45  und am Dienstag 9 ü 45 kleinere gehen wieder zurück. 
ach ja aktives Fischen brachre mehr als die kurbelei.
Andreas


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> auf der Blauort kostet der Tag 41 € dafür ist die Fahrzeit verlängert ( 7.30 - 17.30) worden.#6
> Montag und Dienstag hatten wir die meisten Fische auf Pilker um die 50g Beifänger und Watti brachten nur kleine Dorsche. Ich hatte am Montag 12 Dorsche  über 45  und a m Dienstag 9 ü 45 kleinere gehen wieder zurück.
> ach ja aktives Fischen brachre mehr als die kurbelei.
> ...


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> freibadwirt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh, dann lässt eggi sich jetzt die überstande jetzt mit 3 € /pers. bezahlen.  Letzten herbst hat es noch 38 gekostet. Aber 41 € für 10std Ausfahrt ist vollkommen in Ordnung!
> ...


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Und wie wars ?
Andreas


----------



## Waldima (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

In Laboe verfolgen die Reeder offensichtlich unterschiedlichere Konzepte denn je: Während der 10-Stunden-Törn auf der "Blauort" nun 41 EUR kostet und die Verpflegung exklusive ist, werden auf der "Langeland I" seit 1.3.2013 für ca. 8,5 Stunden 45 EUR verlangt, in denen Frühstück inklusive Kaffee oder Tee und Mittag enthalten sind. Mir persönlich gehts ums Angeln und nicht ums Essen, und schon gar nicht um lieblos aufgewärmten Dosenfraß! Die Fangergebnisse auf der "Blauort" waren tendenziell schon immer etwas besser. Außerdem ist der Kutter schneller, und Egbert hat auch bisher schon bei vielen Törns die angekündigten 8,5 Stunden satt überzogen. Eine Rückkehr erst um 16.30/16.45 h war keine Seltenheit. Insofern hängt er jetzt nicht wirklich 1,5 Stunden dran. Meine Empfehlung: Ganz klar "Blauort"! Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Die stets hoffnungslos veraltete HP der Reederei! Dürftige und z. T. falsche Info! Auf eine Aktualisierung der Fahrpreise wartet der geneigte Betrachter dort Lichtjahre! Derzeit werden für die Ostsee 30 EUR und für die Nordsee 40 EUR angegeben.


----------



## panzerbaer (4. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Hallo liebe gemeinde, da es fast das selbe ist wie beim threadstarter frage ich hier anstatt was neues zu machen, komme aus dem rheinland und wohne sid 3 jahren in hro. bin aber bisher nur ein einziges mal zum hochseeangeln gekommen und zwar von rügen aus. vom 19-25 kommt mein vater zu besuch und wir wollen zusammen raus.

welchen kutter von wismar über warnemünde bis maximal rügen könnt ihr empfehlen. letztes jahr hies es überall das man von warnemünde aus nichts fängt. drum waren wir extra von rügen gestartet und sind mit jeweils 4 dorschen heimgefahren :-(


----------



## Harrie (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*

Moin

Da du in HRo wohnst,ganz klar die MS Seeadler.


----------



## Corinna68 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf der Ostsee. Welcher Kutter?*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da du in HRo wohnst,ganz klar die MS Seeadler.



Genau #6 schau hier Kutter Rostock Willkommen an Bord der MS "Seeadler"
Setz dich mit Bernd in Verbindung ,er sagt was du an dem Tag der Ausfahrt brauchst und die Fängigen Köder hat er auch an Bord.Und immer mit Frühstück bestellen ,nur zu empfehlen super Lecker


----------

